# Do you like arts? What's your latest aquisition?



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

I like my art like i like my rock and roll..Raw and from the gutter,loll
Here's my latest..Bought it yesterday
GOD OF THE ANCIENTS

all growing
all knowing
the ancient god rumbles
is restless
the city, she grows
the chaos is spreading
god shouts.







Thanks
Frank ​


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

I also got this one as a gift for Sue. 
MUMMY GIRL AND KITTIES

she was ancient
the cats were her friends
they were old as time
and she did not need to smile
to let them know how much they meant to her






​


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

- - - Updated - - -



Frank Fargon said:


> I like my art like i like my rock and roll..Raw and from the gutter,loll
> Here's my latest..Bought it yesterday
> GOD OF THE ANCIENTS
> 
> ...


Pretty cool, who did it?


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Gus Fink


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

edited............


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a couple at home, all from the same artist: Édith Boucher. http://edithboucher.com/

She really active in the punk scene worldwide but she also loves hot dog and one of my best friend! :0
Here's some sample:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Concert posters can be wonderful, and I imagine a lot of beginning commercial artists rely heavily on contracts with clubs or concert promoters to get their start in the industry.

I generally don't stick anything on walls, as I find I have less use for any of the arts - graphic, theatre, film, literature, dance, music - as I get older. But I do have a _luche libre_ poster that a buddy who came up from Puebla, Mexico to stay with us for a few days, that I might get mounted for hanging. It's on cheap brown newsprint, and uses the most rudimentary printing technique, but it's got soul...plus it was for a wresting match on Christmas Day!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

This is not our last one but

one of our fav's


Wylands Ancient Mariner we picked this one up on one of our cruises for a steal, this one has a nice list of $1925 USD. ship...........oh and did I mention we just love it


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

I think poster and adds can be very artsy,your stuff is cool Ti-Ron.I'll take more time to look at her website later.
And Ship,well interesting piece,loll not sure i understand it,but its nice work.Thanks for sharing..Nice value too 

Here's one of my shit a 30cmx30cm...not sure its over yet.It's called IMT.Referring to my own stuff as art,Would be like giving my self a wank and then tell everyone i just had sex... I do all of my framing myself,using a technique that involved
a lot of Vodka.







Thanks
FF


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I been following the thread, since I like art. I actually LOVE really good art.

I hate pretentious art-speak and I don't see any of it here. You guys are the best. Not that my opinion should matter at all. 

Here's is the only doodle I've every drawn and liked:



Don't know what it means...

I would love to trick an art-speaker into discussing it seriously, and then just tell them its about this:

*WEIRD ALERT:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQoJo81lujk


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

One of Rimi Yang's paintings at a gallery in Vancouver. We have a smaller and more affordable one. Jack Nicholson's apparently a fan as well.


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

I have this one also from Fink
TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES

here they come
blast from the past
here to kick shredders metal ass
don't be scared
they'll save the day!
in the half shell sort of way 






​


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

edited........


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

sneakypete said:


> I don`t have pics of all the stuff I do, I`ve been working on a series of drawings that I took photos of but didn`t like the way any came out so can`t post them here.
> Finished this one this past winter, again, not thrilled with the photo.


Very nice work..The eyes are insane. Master technique really ))
Thanks for sharing


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

edited............


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I've had this one since 1975 or 76. Owl, Dorset stone print, #15 of 75.
http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/IMG_20140403_215325_zps6a04d4da.jpg
Last year they had an Inuit exhibition at the museum here so I took it down. I told them what I paid for it and they told me what it's worth now.
Got this one last year. Thunderbird, Silkscreen and hand colored, #2 of 10. Done in Masset, 1980. 
http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/IMG_20140403_214946_zpsb07fa962.jpg 
Other than that most of the art is either E Bollhorn....a local architect who took up art after he retired. Pen and ink sketches of places around here. The wife likes him. A lot of motorcycle "art" and a lot of grandchildren masterpieces.


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

adcandour said:


> I been following the thread, since I like art. I actually LOVE really good art.
> 
> I hate pretentious art-speak and I don't see any of it here. You guys are the best. Not that my opinion should matter at all.
> 
> ...


Cool man,lol i do that all the time cutting a drawing and stick it on a other sheet.
That's in the Surrealismm ballpark..I like it.Do you have more? 
thanks for sharing amigo 
Frank


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> I've had this one since 1975 or 76. Owl, Dorset stone print, #15 of 75.
> http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/IMG_20140403_215325_zps6a04d4da.jpg
> Last year they had an Inuit exhibition at the museum here so I took it down. I told them what I paid for it and they told me what it's worth now.
> Got this one last year. Thunderbird, Silkscreen and hand colored, #2 of 10. Done in Masset, 1980.
> ...


I love the Owl,the other one a little less ,I'm a big fan of sketches too, pen or ink because it give a visceral jive and an "unfinished" touch
Thanks for sharing sir
Frank


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

sneakypete said:


> Sometimes I just like to play around with color, not have a goal in mind though once I start one I have to pay attention to whats happening before me so I don`t miss those serendipitous moments, but these are relaxing for me...


This one looks like something that would have been caught in slow-mo.
Great work


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

WCGill said:


> View attachment 7867
> 
> 
> One of Rimi Yang's paintings at a gallery in Vancouver. We have a smaller and more affordable one. Jack Nicholson's apparently a fan as well.


Interesting.. Rimi Yang you say. Loove his style, his trashy style.kinda remind me of paint over vintage photo
thanks for sharing


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Frank Fargon said:


> This one looks like something that would have been caught in slow-mo.
> Great work



thanks. this series was inspired by deep space photos of nebulae.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Haha, sure I have more. I probably have one for every day I was in class ignoring the teacher.

Keep in mind that I'm only a doodler. And, from the looks of things, I may even be a bit of a pervert.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Frank Fargon said:


> Interesting.. Rimi Yang you say. Loove his style, his trashy style.


"Whoa, whoa, whoa, ......" Lyrics by Tom Jones

http://www.rimiyang.com/rimi/CV.html


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

i'm tryin to seal the deal on this one..
THE SKY IS FALLING DOWN
each day seems dark up hereeveryone keeps to themselves
the children are not let out to play
hold hands
look both ways
you can't stop the sky from falling down.







​


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Frank Fargon said:


> i'm tryin to seal the deal on this one..
> THE SKY IS FALLING DOWN
> each day seems dark up hereeveryone keeps to themselves
> the children are not let out to play
> ...


I like it. It would absolutely terrify my son.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

fun thread. I like to see what kind of art interests you guys. I am an artist myself, it is my 'day' job but interestingly, I don't really have much interest in other people's art, unless they are Caravaggio. I have bought a couple of paintings over the years for my wife, but mostly I have my own stuff hanging in the house and a couple of paintings that I traded with other artists that I like. My preference for contemporary art leans toward the abstract, sort of like listening to instrumental music. 

Franky, that is some funky stuff there, I like them all except the last one, too dark for my taste. Adcancour, those are some very good sketches. Sneakypete has shared some of his stuff here before, it is first rate. 

thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Frank Fargon said:


> I think poster and adds can be very artsy,your stuff is cool Ti-Ron.I'll take more time to look at her website later.
> And Ship,well interesting piece,loll not sure i understand it,but its nice work.Thanks for sharing..Nice value too
> 
> Here's one of my shit a 30cmx30cm...not sure its over yet.It's called IMT.Referring to my own stuff as art,Would be like giving my self a wank and then tell everyone i just had sex... I do all of my framing myself,using a technique that involved
> ...


Hey, that's some cool stuff! Would be cool to do so with musicians!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

My wife and I both like impressionists like Claude Monet, for example.


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Impressionist Dali comes to mind
The last one i posted(the sky is fallen down) i really engaged transaction for it.
But this one his just if i has more pesos..From Emi Boz
ROYAL DEAD RAT COUPLE

Princess Fiona and Prince Oswald.
They were imprisoned.
Together.
Saved and moved to a different location.
Only to later murder each other.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

bluesmostly said:


> fun thread. I like to see what kind of art interests you guys. I am an artist myself, it is my 'day' job but interestingly, I don't really have much interest in other people's art, unless they are Caravaggio. I have bought a couple of paintings over the years for my wife, but mostly I have my own stuff hanging in the house and a couple of paintings that I traded with other artists that I like. My preference for contemporary art leans toward the abstract, sort of like listening to instrumental music.
> 
> Franky, that is some funky stuff there, I like them all except the last one, too dark for my taste. Adcancour, those are some very good sketches. Sneakypete has shared some of his stuff here before, it is first rate.
> 
> thanks for sharing.


I've seen your art in a gallery in Calgary I believe it was, very nice.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Im no art aficionado, but Id say the rimi yang is my fave so far in this thread.

Im actually surprised no ones posted their tattoos here yet


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

adcandour said:


> Haha, sure I have more. I probably have one for every day I was in class ignoring the teacher.
> 
> Keep in mind that I'm only a doodler. And, from the looks of things, I may even be a bit of a pervert.


You're thin man is great,loll


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

L'HOMME DE FER BLANC
Scratch and Sniff
They all bleed the same...








haha sorry..thats what came to me when i saw it


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

I like art that is accessible ... i'm not affraid to speculate 
When i got the white stripes first single everyone was like, bah!
Now it worth 800$


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

WCGill said:


> I've seen your art in a gallery in Calgary I believe it was, very nice.


Thanks WC. Actually Calgary has been one of my best markets over the years. There are hundreds of my paintings in collections in Calgary. Some collectors, like Franky here, own several of them. One collector I know has over 30 of my paintings. unreal


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

My Monas,loll inspired by some things i saw on the subway about 30x30cm


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

i also did marilynn








- - - Updated - - -

and some pop art of my own,lol


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I'd like to make this clear I did not do this as I have virtually no artistic talent. I just thought it was very well done. The artist is a soccer player with Toronto FC you can see his name on the bottom of the print. 









I get so pissed off with this damn computer it seems to like turning things sideways.


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Here's a another one from Fink i would like to have..if i had more cash
COLONEL CYCLOPS
they said the war changed him
seeming more different as the days passed.
that chip was on his shoulder
constantly.
maybe it was his deformity that held him back
but he came home in a coffin.
still breathing.







Fink is my guy really


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Misread this thread as "Do you like farts?"


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

So Fink is my guy,as well as Emi Boz (witch is a Gus Fink psudo for is brighter work)
I really like pop art,ooak pop, folk raw and surrealism.
Do you have a favorite artist?


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

hardasmum said:


> Misread this thread as "Do you like farts?"


Yes my wife enjoys my musical interludes most evenings, although she says the high pitched ones sound kind of scary.


:Smiley-fart:


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

My wife lined up a visit to Ross Penhall's studio last fall, great guy, very interesting to talk to this ex-fireman turned painter.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I am trying to buy this one


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

shoretyus said:


> I am trying to buy this one


i like the format..What are the actual dimension on this?


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

I have a roomate now that be leaving..So i'll be turning the place into my "Man cave"
So i buy more and smaller artworks for now,so i'll get a decent display...And at the
same time is important for me to show the artist entire range..From childish to very dark
Soooo transaction been engaged for those two.
*Future Robots & Gnomes
*
in the garden
they wait for you to fall asleep
so they may steal your small objects
that you can not locate in the morning.








*Save Yourself
*
save yourself
find yourself
don't let them get to you
free yourself
be true to yourself
its the only thing you can do.






​


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Frank Fargon said:


> i like the format..What are the actual dimension on this?


6" by 24" .....wish it was double that


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Ours range from my kid's efforts (her site's not up right now, she's a jewelry artist how has done some other visual art) to the work of friends like Alice Flynn http://www.aliceflynn.com/ to classic artists like Cornelius Krieghoff http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornelius_Krieghoff Tom Thomson http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_Thomson and others, plus my own photography. Some small first nations prints, ceramic tiles, celtic designs, are hung in various small spaces. The rug in my lesson studio was made by Nine Star Designs http://www.ninestardesigns.com/ based on a guitar graphic my niece did for my 50th birthday.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Remember my marilynn? work still in progress ha







Trying for a bigger pic


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluesmostly said:


> Thanks WC. Actually Calgary has been one of my best markets over the years. There are hundreds of my paintings in collections in Calgary. Some collectors, like Franky here, own several of them. One collector I know has over 30 of my paintings. unreal


Just wondering blues, around 1985 or so did you have a gallery in Kamloops? Down around the Plaza? If you did, I think I bought one of your smaller pictures for my second ex.. It was an interesting ride back to Vernon with her holding the pic. on the back of the bike. I think the picture is in Costa Rica now.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Just wondering blues, around 1985 or so did you have a gallery in Kamloops? Down around the Plaza? If you did, I think I bought one of your smaller pictures for my second ex.. It was an interesting ride back to Vernon with her holding the pic. on the back of the bike. I think the picture is in Costa Rica now.


great story glide but no, I didn't move to Kamloops until the early 90's.


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

This one is my fav from you David
assiniboine reflection


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

and this one (more this one)
aurora


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

David...Somehow the mountains and reflection have a "Group of Seven" feel to them. I'm not educated regarding the Group of Seven and which artist it might be. Were you influenced by any of their techniques/approaches? 

This is meant totally as a compliment. 

Cheers

Dave




Frank Fargon said:


> assiniboine reflection
> View attachment 7916


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Or maybe this one (your best solo tree) )
les pommes


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

greco said:


> David...Somehow the mountains and reflection have a "Group of Seven" feel to them. I'm not educated regarding the Group of Seven and which artist it might be. Were you influenced by any of their techniques/approaches?
> 
> This is meant totally as a compliment.
> 
> ...


thanks Dave. from a subject point of view (landscapes and trees) I am very much in the tradition of the G of 7, from a technical perspective we are worlds apart. I paint more like Rubens, the Group of 7 like the Impressionists. 



Frank Fargon said:


> Or maybe this one (your best solo tree) )


Thanks Frank. I really like that apple tree painting too. Interestingly, my favorite paintings that I create are rarely the most popular in the market.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

This was a beautiful poem left on my windshield last night:


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

bluesmostly said:


> Thanks Frank. I really like that apple tree painting too. Interestingly, my favorite paintings that I create are rarely the most popular in the market.


You're without the shadow of a doubt a MASTER painter .


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'm a big fan of Jackson Pollock, so I did a bunch of drip paintings. Some of them have stuff modeled into them, I forget what the medium is called but anyways built up off the canvas. I have a few of them hanging around the house, what vanity lol. Mostly they are just studies in technique and colour. I don't have a pic of the coolest one (hmm, thought I did), gave it to my daughter last year.




Most of them are untitled. But this one is The Edmonton Tornado.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

The talent pool in this thread is absolutely amazing. Thanks Frank. I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

here's my pig on cardboard







And Rabbit lookin for trouble


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bluesmostly said:


> thanks Dave. from a subject point of view (landscapes and trees) I am very much in the tradition of the G of 7, from a technical perspective we are worlds apart. I paint more like Rubens, the Group of 7 like the Impressionists.


Possibly it was some of the colours you used in "Assiniboine Reflection" that reminded me of the G of 7.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Acandour, I like your sculpture with the wodden shoe..Kinda "steampunk"
and the guy having tea,loll is it Chai ?, )


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Work from Canadian-Russian artist here in Quebec _Tatiana Iliina-Gooden_
 _[SIZE=+3]*Cit[SIZE=+3]y** of the Sea*[/SIZE][/SIZE]_
*".*


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Here's another one of her cityscape (_Tatiana Iliina-Gooden)
__CHANGING TIMES__







__She's an affortable artist_


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Frank Fargon said:


> Acandour, I like your sculpture with the wodden shoe..Kinda "steampunk"
> and the guy having tea,loll is it Chai ?, )


Yes, the clocks Roger Wood makes are amazing. www.klockwerks.com some of his current inventory is incredible (particularly 'clock on wheels' and 'clock in dome')

I was thinking that drink might be mescaline.

If you also have a chance, check out Cesan's website - she has some darker stuff in there that you might like. www.cesan.ca

And, the photography behind the shoe can be found at www.mbuonocorephoto.com


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

MONTREAL 








Her website : http://www.tatianailiina.com/


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Here's an artist from uk that as potential Richard Hubbard and is
very affortable.
SHIFT WORKERS MARDUK STARGATE






[SIZE=+2]
[/SIZE]BIG BEN, ME AND DAD CROSSING OVER THE BRIDGE


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Just finished this Mini Auto-Portrait 2x2.5 Inches







Closeup..


----------

